
 US expecting S&P downgrade  - OoTheNigerian
http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2011/08/govt-official-us-expecting-sp-downgrade.html
======
frankus
A downgrade is probably going to make a lot bigger dent in the credibility of
S&P than it will in the borrowing costs of the US. We just saw negative
nominal interest rates the other day, for crying out loud.

Where do you suggest we put our money instead, S&P?

